# Whytner 251s issues...new buyers beware



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Having major ongoing problems with one of the two units I bought last June. The digital temp control does not respond to up or down commands, and just resets to a default or 54 degrees. Also, the actual interior temp is ten degrees warmer than the displayed temp. Fans run constantly, and humidity dropped all the way down to 50% despite two pounds of beads, open trays of d.s. and Bovedas. Getting nothing but idiot loop response from W cs., and I am told that ambient temps above 80 voids the warranty. The one year warranty has expired anyway, and btw, shipping both ways is on you, even if it has been less than a year. From the Amazon reviews I've read, I expect the other unit to take a dive soon also. I deeply regret buying these units and would not recommend them to anyone, even though I know many others declare otherwise. I believe the NewAir is the same unit, so look out there as well.

I just emptied the one unit and put the sticks that were in there into a good ole reliable and consistent $25.00 Igloo coolidor from Walmart. The other three Igloos I've had for over a year hold temp and humidity very consistenly, as do the even cheaper Tupperdors. In fact, the Whytner is the least reliable of any humidor I have, including the six foot tower or the smaller wood humidors.

Take it for what it's worth, but you have been warned.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Reviews on Amazon...the one where 79% are 4 or 5 stars (66% being 5 stars)? I did quite a bit of research before I bought the same unit, mainly on cigar forums, and it sounds like you unfortunately got a dud. It happens. Sorry to hear that. But to write off the unit as a whole seems like jumping the gun when so many folks have had positive results with them.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

I've gone through a lot of mini fridges in my life. They aren't built to last. When I got my Whynter I purchased the three year warranty for this very reason. But yeah, sounds like you got a dud.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a problem with my first one. Cost me about $100 to ship it in for warranty (was still within 12-mos). But, they replaced it with a new one and covered the return shipping. This one has been better (knock on wood).

Would I buy it again after having a problem? Yeah, they're cheap enough and worry-free when working properly. I can't afford a high-end solution like a Eurocave or an Aristocrat cabinet. I do also keep coolerdors and tupperdors, but there are places where they're just not appropriate, whether as a matter of aesthetics or hot-climate.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Unfortunately, I've gotten a bit impulsive in my old age. Immediately after buying two of these units (based on the positive rants on this board) , I ordered custom drawers from Forrest to the tune of another $500. or so. If you look on the Best Buy site, you will find nary a single negative review. And I would be interested to see what those with the positive reviews on Amazon have to say a year later. So much for the value of reviews. For the $1000. plus that I have put into these two pos, I would expect an appliance that lasted several years, not a few months. A 79% positive review count on Amazon still indicates a 21% problem rate. Not good enough in my book, but I'll take the rap for not checking into that BEFORE I bought these (I bought from Best Buy directly). Knowing what I know now, money is better spent on one like the Eurocave even though they are more expensive. Or maybe better yet just get the Tupperdors and Coolidors, put a portable AC unit in your closet for $70. and forget it. 

All the above is meant to save some other brothers some grief, and are jmho. YMMV.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

In regards to the reviews, keep in mind, most consumers are only going to go through the extra effort of leaving a review if there is a negative response. So a 79% favorable rating is pretty good IMO.

As far as shelves go, more for future readers, you can get them for $28 here

http://ambientstores.com/whynter-chc-251s-cigar-cooler-drawer-chc-cgbx-400/

Granted they don't look as nice as Forrest's, but you don't have to wait weeks/months for them either.

Knock on wood, haven't had any issues with mine, but it's only been a few months. Hopefully your experience was just a case of getting a dud. Like I said earlier, after doing a good amount of research this unit is looked at pretty favorably in the cigar community for the price point.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> In regards to the reviews, keep in mind, most consumers are only going to go through the extra effort of leaving a review if there is a negative response. So a 79% favorable rating is pretty good IMO.
> 
> As far as shelves go, more for future readers, you can get them for $28 here
> 
> ...


I filled up my first Whynter so fast I had to take a shelf out! I'd recommend living with the Whynter a bit before purchasing any additional shelves.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> In regards to the reviews, keep in mind, most consumers are only going to go through the extra effort of leaving a review if there is a negative response. So a 79% favorable rating is pretty good IMO.
> 
> As far as shelves go, more for future readers, you can get them for $28 here
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the link to Ambientstores. I just ordered a replacement control board to make a repair attempt ($38. with tax/shipping). I hope it's not the same precious people who have been blowing me off under another name. Also hope it's not throwing good money after bad.


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Steve C. said:


> Hey, thanks for the link to Ambientstores. I just ordered a replacement control board to make a repair attempt ($38. with tax/shipping). I hope it's not the same precious people who have been blowing me off under another name. Also hope it's not throwing good money after bad.


Good luck, keep us posted. I'm in bed with Whynter so interested to see how it goes.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I fully recommend folks set these up with Electronic Temp Controllers. With the ETC set up properly your control board will last longer because you can prevent it from constantly turning off and on, and you're able to control the temp more exactly without worrying about reset issues or faulty temp readings, or even power failure resets.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> I fully recommend folks set these up with Electronic Temp Controllers. With the ETC set up properly your control board will last longer because you can prevent it from constantly turning off and on, and you're able to control the temp more exactly without worrying about reset issues or faulty temp readings, or even power failure resets.


What do those look like, and how would you set them up?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Do a quick search, there are a bunch of threads regarding them. I think my ETC build thread is here as well.


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

I've had my whytner for over a year and haven't had a single issue with it yet.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Well it gets even better. I ordered the new circuit board from Ambient Stores, and it arrived yesterday. The return address on the box says it is from Whynter. The part is wrong. Emailed A.S. last night ( which I suspect is Wynter under another name). No response as of now. Called their cs # at 3:20 pm today. Nobody answers, just like Whynter. Left a phone message, which I have done before with W, which was never returned. Looks like I'm going to have to take it up with the cc co. Worst company I have dealt with in quite a while.


----------



## DesertStogie (Mar 15, 2018)

StogieNinja said:


> I fully recommend folks set these up with Electronic Temp Controllers. With the ETC set up properly your control board will last longer because you can prevent it from constantly turning off and on, and you're able to control the temp more exactly without worrying about reset issues or faulty temp readings, or even power failure resets.


I know this post is old but can someone tell me how the Electronic Temperature Controller would work with the Whynter cigar cooler?


----------

